# A New Member of the Family!



## Van (Mar 31, 2014)

I finally got to bring my baby hedgie home today  everyone, meet little Clover! Her and my cat Gizmo get along well already


----------



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Congrats and welcome aboard!


----------



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

Aww! such a cutie. ^0^


----------

